# Wiring Diagram



## PoppaJ (Dec 12, 2004)

I need a good quality [color preferably] wiring diagram for a Craftsman II garden tractor. I am refurbishing the tractor. The downloadable version I located is poor quality. Any hints on a web-site for a good quality drawing?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nope i've seen those old tractors. they did use the 8 horse but sorry unless you search a search engine or some ones got one. i've got one original on a 1982 murray 8. i've winged the wiring but some are simple. i'd strip one out of a good mower no one wants and use it for referance or to use. i've done it before. works


----------

